# What's Your Typical Days Food



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Thought it might be interesting if we shared what we actually eat over the course of the day, along with macros & any rationale we have.

My weekday food looks like this :

7:30 - 300g powdered oats in a pint of skim milk

11:00 - 4 eggs, homemade oat, nut & coconut flapjack, 1/2 pint slim milk (usually made into coffee)

14:30 - Tuna w/ mayo, 2 eggs, around 300g chopped raw red cabbage, carrot & celery, pint skim milk

19:00 - Whatever my wife cooks up for dinner, with another pint of skim milk

Also - around a dozen cups of tea, and a pint of apple juice during training (currently 4 times a week)

Weekends I'm generally up later, so breakfast is somewhere between 9 and 10am, lunch is around 2pm and it's typically 6 eggs & some bread with the usual pint of skim milk, and the evening meal is generally bigger.

Average macros this past 4 weeks have been around 260g protein, 175g fat and 500g carbs, giving 4,600 cals on a 23p : 34f : 43c split. Currently bulking & on-cycle so running a 500 cal/dy surplus.

I follow an IIFYM style eating plan - my first 3 meals of the day are fairly regimented & made up of good bodybuilding foods like tuna, eggs, milk, oats & raw veggies. This gives me the freedom to just chow down whatever gets served up for dinner without having to worry too much.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I usually just have:

6:45 Protein shake with milk and water

9:00 Protein bar

12:00 200g pork with some rice

Snacks, chocolate coke etc...

16:00 200g pork with some rice

19:30 burgers with chips or some kind of big meat/cheese sandwich and some milk

22:30 protein shake with water

So not a great deal of food really.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Changes daily but today was:

Pancakes made with chopped banana, 2 eggs, scoop whey, scoop and half powdered oats, splash of milk and blueberries and topped with white choc pb.

Beans on burgen toast, cnp pro flapjack.

Pwo - choc milk, Muller rice, bowl of frosties, 2 scoops whey.

250g chicken and 400g mashed potato.

Massive spag bol

Burgen toast with pb, banana and 225g skyr yog with scoop of whey and 150g fresh strawberries.

Macros and cals???


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Protein bar for breakfast

Protein shake and banana for mid morn snack (or if someone brings like cake into the office, that)

Lunch is usually chicken and rice/noodles

Protein shake early afternoon

Dinner of whatever I feel like and what takes me close to the days macros (usually just meat and carbs - meatballs and pasta, spag Bol, fajitas)

And then whatever is left of my calories/macros I spend on crap. Usually it's around 300-500 cals so icecream, chocolate, crisps, deserts, biscuits.

This is cutting


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Had a shake around 06:00, 30g whey, 30g hydrolized collagen, 10g coconut oil

At 10:00 I'll have 100g of smoked pork sausage, 80g of cheddar and two tomatoes

When I come home from work at 16:00 I'll have two aubergines, oven baked on ghee and stuffed with 150 minced meat, an egg, some onions and topped with 50g brie, after that I'll probably have 250g of strawberries for dessert.

After workout, around 20:30 I'll have another protein shake, 30g whey, 30g hydrolized collagen and 10g coconut oil.

21:00, for dinner I'll have an almond butter bread (roughly 2 eggs and 30g of almond butter) with some extra virgin lard and two large sun pickled cucumbers.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Toast

No lunch

Piece of steak for Diner at 23.55

Not an untypical day tbf


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

Back loading at the minute, so...

07:00 - Hot water with 1 fresh squeezed lemon

08:00 - 250g lamb mice/beef mince/5 boiled eggs + 100g spinach

10:30 - 1/2 avocado, 100g green beans/asparagus, 170g chicken breast, 25g pistachios

13:00 - 1/2 avocado, 100g green beans/asparagus, 170g chicken breast, 25g pistachios

16:00 - Gym

18:00 - 112g tuna, 200g sweet potato, hot sauce, 2 slices flax loaf, 5g kerrygold butter

20:00 - 250g greek yogurt, 30g whey, 1 quest bar.

+ 4 litres water throughout the day

2800kcals, 225g protein, 155g fat, 108g carbs, 45g fibre.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

7:30am- shake with almond milk, sometimes 4 eggs

1pm - 2 chicken wraps, low fat yoghurt, protein flapjack

6pm - meat and carbs, so chicken and Mac cheese, curry, lasagne, Turkey bolognese etc..

8-9pm: whatever left of my macros, normally no fat Greek yoghurt with a scoop of protein powder and some cereal on top if I have the carbs left

Currently cutting on 2,000 cals, aim for 170-200P then 65F and whatever rest carbs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Atm

2 slices marmite toast

Rice and vegetebles with beans or tofu

More vegetables

Some crisps and olives, maybe a slice of vegan cresm cheese on toast.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Atm
> 
> 2 slices marmite toast
> 
> ...


Are u vegan? Don't vegans eat Vegemite not marmite ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Atm
> 
> 2 slices marmite toast
> 
> ...


Feck all protein there :lol:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Still dropping fat so on IF.

1pm half a chicken, 150g low fat slaw

8pm large portion of random meat, veg, small amount of carbs (pwo)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Feck all protein there :lol:


He allegedly has a body of a god protein is not an issue :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Feck all protein there :lol:


and cutting just nicely


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> and cutting just nicely


Cutting fat or muscle?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He allegedly has a body of a god protein is not an issue :lol:


Don't you start flirting again.... :001_tt2: :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> He allegedly has a body of a god protein is not an issue :lol:


Thanks for the compliment  but no, protein is not an issue at all, well it is if you are affiliated to protein supps and people start learning the truth lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Cutting fat or muscle?


Fat, stayed the same weight for a month now but still getting leaner aswell as stronger, not even on gear atm either

Lost a lot of muscle at the start as going through my break up I stopped training, didnt eat and supplimented with a fair amount of class A drugs and amphetamines. But I started training again about 5-6 weeks ago



Down from 15 stone to 13.6


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Don't you start flirting again.... :001_tt2: :whistling:


Shush latimus....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

7am - 6 Eggs/3 Wholemeal

9am - 60g Oats/Whey

11.30am - 2Tins tuna/400g Potatoe

2pm - 150g Gammon/2 Slices Wholemeal

4.30pm - 60g Oats/Whey

6pm - Yogurt

8pm - Whey/JamORMarmelade on toast x2

10pm - 2Tins tuna/400g Potatoe


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Shake snickers and shed loads of fruit bout 10am

Chicken and cheese bun at lunch time.

Random nuts at 3 pm

What ever I want for tea but always a good balanced meal.

More cals than it looks due to large amount of nuts and cheese.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Shush latimus....


Is that a compliment... Wow... A compliment from Skye :thumb: I must be doing well :001_tt2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is that a compliment... Wow... A compliment from Skye :thumb: I must be doing well :001_tt2:


Careful they will call u a white knight if u talk to me...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Careful they will call u a white knight if u talk to me...


Im only a young'un... What the feck is a white knight? :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

eggs allbran

whey nuts

eggs whey pbutter rice cakes.

fish/turkey mince rice veg.

cottage cheese pbutter whey allbran


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Breakfast - 150g oats, 250mil semi skimmed milk, tpw super greens

Lunch - tin of tuna, jacket potato, 45g light mayo

Dinner - 2 slices burgen bread, 30g cheese, 3 medium eggs

Before bed - 180g oats, 250 mil semi skimmed milk

Snacks/pre/post workout - bbw protein bar, 25g tpw whey with 150g quark, 25g tpw whey

Food varies but the above is what I usually have, I hit my macros and can start to lean up on the above. Doesn't seem like that much food when I write it all down haha.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Im only a young'un... What the feck is a white knight? :lol:


The male version of it on here is different to what I might call it. They just think any guy who makes a convo with a female is one. If ur a young un u can still be one! Ps is blue ur fave colour?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, H_JM_S Diet Plan

Your Food Diary For:

Wednesday, May 27, 2015

Meal 1

Morrisons - Frozen Blueberries, 80 g Bulkpowders - 82% Pure Whey (Chocolate Varieties), 50 g

Meridian - Almond Butter, Smooth, 35 grams Bulk Powders - Creatine Monohydrate, 5 g the Groovy Food Company - Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, 15 g

Meal 2

John West - Tuna In Brine 100g, 112 g Tesco - Frozen Brocoli Florets, 80 g

Meal 3

Tesco - Frozen Brocoli Florets, 80 g Musclefood - Premium Chicken Breast Fillets, 200 g

Meal 4

Tesco - Whole Foods - Almonds, 25 g Bulkpowders - 82% Pure Whey (Chocolate Varieties), 40 g

Meal 5

Bulkpowders - 82% Pure Whey (Chocolate Varieties), 50 g Musclefood - 6oz Great British Rump Steaks, 170 g

Asparagus - Raw, 4 spear, medium (5-1/4" to 7" long) Banana - Large - Raw, 1 large (150g) Bulk Powders - Creatine Monohydrate, 5 g

Meal 6

Fage - Total 0% Fat - Greek Yoghurt, 200 g Myprotein - Omega 3, 3 Capsule Meridian - Almond Butter, Smooth, 35 grams

2,331 281 82 91

Calories Protein Carbs Fat

DailyGoal 2,300 288 86 89 100 38


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> eggs allbran
> 
> whey nuts
> 
> ...


Bet the whey nuts are nice  .


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> The male version of it on here is different to what I might call it. They just think any guy who makes a convo with a female is one. If ur a young un u can still be one! Ps is blue ur fave colour?


A conversation with a girl, woah surely not :thumb:

Blue isn't my favourite colour.... Red is... If blue is yours ill change my mind though :whistling:


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

5.30am- 2 scoops whey iso, 2 scoops oats, 1 tbsp udos oil

7.30- protein bar

10- 2 chicken salad sandwiches on brown bread

1- 2 chicken breasts and 100g(uncooked) rice

3.30- same as last meal

After gym 2scoops of iso whey and 2 scoops maltodextrin

7.30- steak and 300g homemade chips

9.30-2 scoops casein protein and 1 tbsp udos oil


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> A conversation with a girl, woah surely not :thumb:
> 
> Blue isn't my favourite colour.... Red is... If blue is yours ill change my mind though :whistling:


Wait for it...........

Wait for it....................

@Skye666, Go!


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fat, stayed the same weight for a month now but still getting leaner aswell as stronger, not even on gear atm either
> 
> Lost a lot of muscle at the start as going through my break up I stopped training, didnt eat and supplimented with a fair amount of class A drugs and amphetamines. But I started training again about 5-6 weeks ago
> 
> ...


viginas coming on well mate ..the tofus working wonders :whistling:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

6 egg omlette 2 whole 4 white

Chicken salad wholemeal wraps

Chicken salad wholemeal wraps

30g protein shake

30g protein shake

Large family meal usually 200-300g meat spuds veg

450g natural yoghurt some fruit and scoop of whey

For snacks I'll have a few cans of Pepsi max or a blue monster and either a few rice cakes with peanut butter or a protein bar


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

its quiet bad how detailed people will go into writing up and researching anabolics

when alot of the diets in this section are very poor


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fat, stayed the same weight for a month now but still getting leaner aswell as stronger, not even on gear atm either
> 
> Lost a lot of muscle at the start as going through my break up I stopped training, didnt eat and supplimented with a fair amount of class A drugs and amphetamines. But I started training again about 5-6 weeks ago
> 
> ...


only messing mate considering your eating that little food and your not on cycle your looking well


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> its quiet bad how detailed people will go into writing up and researching anabolics
> 
> when alot of the diets in this section are very poor


Poor in what sense?

Food choices? As that is largely irrelevant if micro/macros are hit.

I would rather people post their daily calories and macros. Much more indicative of a good/bad diet.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> its quiet bad how detailed people will go into writing up and researching anabolics
> 
> when alot of the diets in this section are very poor


Didn't you make a post not long ago on "cutting advise how to do it?"


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

5:30 am 25 G (Jammie Biscuit protein scoop) with 488g whole milk. 3 38g Gluten free genius bread with 64g of honey

7:20 am 60G swiss cheese (20g protein scoop)

12:30pm 200G chicken. 100g spinach, 240g chickpeas

6pm 300g chicken, 100g pumpkin, 80g sweetcorn, 50g spinach

10pm 244g whole milk

240g protein, 160 carbs, 70 fat

2230 cals


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Poor in what sense?
> 
> As that is largely irrelevant if micro/macros are hit.
> 
> I would rather people post their daily calories and macros. Much more indicative of a good/bad diet.


GENERALLY speaking yes in terms of body composition but from a health point of view that would be a moronic view.

I don't know about you but my health and well being is just as important as looking good.

Eating a load of sh*t isn't optimal for either and I honestly couldn't care less what this or that study or some genetically superior athlete tries to tell people.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> GENERALLY speaking yes in terms of body composition but from a health point of view that would be a moronic view.
> 
> I don't know about you but my health and well being is just as important as looking good.


I said if micro-nutrients are hit.

So your post has no grounds whatsoever, you just completely ignored the sentence.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

welsh_chris said:


> its quiet bad how detailed people will go into writing up and researching anabolics
> 
> when alot of the diets in this section are very poor


mate most bb diets are ****e,espesh pre contest..nearly all contain no real nutrients/ fibre if you look at the standard

diets these days,this is where tren and t3 and a good multi vit come into play:whistling:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> its quiet bad how detailed people will go into writing up and researching anabolics
> 
> when alot of the diets in this section are very poor


I know from your posts your very critical on the diet and training sides of things.

My diet is the post above yours as you can see I have a relaxed approach and every night I have a family meal just try to eat plenty of lean meat and veg and a decent serving of sweet spud or new spuds. I could count kcals ect but I'm a gym rat who likes to enjoy food and life and find my flexible approach easier. When bulking not much changes just add in 200g oats for spoons of Nutella and another scoop or 2 of protein powder.

T3, test and tren are my friends


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

5 eggs & 3 medallions

Shake

Chicken breasts & veg

Protein flapjack

Salmon & veg

Nuts


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

High day

100g oats

Banana

8 egg whites

20g almonds

450g potatoe

150g chicken

2g Olive oil

250g jasmine rice 150g Turkey 1 egg

Preworkouts

100g oats

150g Apple

2 scoop whey

Post workout

50g carb powder 40g whey

Evening meal 55g p 70g c 6g f

Pre bed 6 rice cakes

Casein

Low day

3 egg

3 whites

150g Turkey

20g lard

100g rice

200g chicken

15g coconut oil

100g oats

40g almonds

40g casein

250g salomon fillet salad

50g pro 10c 30g fat evening meal

Quark and almonds pre bed


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it all boils down to how far somebody wants to take their physique.

I bet most just want to look better than your average gym goer and not actually step on stage.

For that reason then why torture yourself with such a restrictive diet that will inevitably impact on your happiness/relationship/work/family.

Most do this as a hobby and will eat pretty well, the rest take it further and fair play to them, they make the sacrifices and put in the extra mental strength.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Cutting at the minute but it looks like this:

breakfast:

wholemeal toast 1 slice

2 poached eggs

10g butter

salt

9am:

quest bar cookies and cream or cookie dough.

12pm: 125g chicken 50/50 wrap and 30grams of the real low mayo.

3pm: 125g chicken 50/50 wrap and 30grams of the real low mayo.

6pm: 250g chicken, 100g diced peppers, 100g sliced mushrooms. 100g brocolli, 100g cauliflower and 100g diced onion.

9pm: 500ml uht milk with 2 scoops gn whey 80.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cutting at the moment

Breakfast 7.30 - 25g powdered oats, 25 grams of whey, 2 large eggs

First lunch 12pm - 40 gram dry rice, 100g frozen mixed veg, 200g chicken, 100g lighter korma sauce

Second lunch 3.30pm- 40 gram dry rice, 100g frozen mixed veg, 200g chicken, 100g lighter korma sauce

Dinner 8pm- 40 gram dry rice, 100g frozen mixed veg, 200g chicken, 100g lighter korma sauce

I change to stirfrys and a few other bits but i tend to have the same food most of the time as i'm lazy and CBA to cook during the week.

Saturdays and sundays i get more creative with my macros as i have more time.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> 7am - 6 Eggs/3 Wholemeal
> 
> 9am - 60g Oats/Whey
> 
> ...


wheres the chicken?!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> wheres the chicken?!


I mash my potatoes and put mayo with my tinned tuna. I can slurp that down easy  ...chicken on the other hand im fed up of chewing it :death:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Cutting at the moment
> 
> Breakfast 7.30 - 25g powdered oats, 25 grams of whey, 2 large eggs
> 
> ...


Same as me, easier when food shopping and I can prep days at a time.


----------



## gooniedog (Apr 20, 2015)

4 whole eggs 2 X toast

1x can tuna mayo sandwich / 1x can of rice pudding

protien shake .table spoon peanut butter....only if gym day

300g cottage cheese 250g of of high protein yogurt

Big family dinner 150g rice and 1 and half chick breast or similar

100g rice with fish or chicken breast

Only returned to training 5 weeks ago so slowly adding meals as apatite returns.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Right now I am running around 30g carbs per day

Meal 1: Whey protein shake (50g protein)

Meal 2: 250g chicken thighs (50g protein) (30g fat)

Meal 3: 250g chicken thighs (50g protein) (30g fat)

WORKOUT

Meal 4: Whey protein shake (50g protein)

Meal 5: Steak with veg (50g protein)

BEDTIME

SNACKS - 200g nuts (50g protein (100g fats)

Protein - 250g per day

Fat - 150-175g per day

Carb - 20-30g per day

run this for 3/4 days at a time then introduce some carbs for a day and repeat. Stay nice and lean


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> A conversation with a girl, woah surely not :thumb:
> 
> Blue isn't my favourite colour.... Red is... If blue is yours ill change my mind though :whistling:


Lol no I was going off the line up of blue shirts in the background!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Right now I am running around 30g carbs per day
> 
> Meal 1: Whey protein shake (50g protein)
> 
> ...


Hows that working for you mate? You got a recent pic?


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Typical day ( changes slightly at the weekends)

Cutting on approx. 2200 kcals, 40%P, 40%C, 20%F

8.30am: scrambled eggs (2 whole, 2 whites)

11am: Protein flapjack

1pm: 12g chicken, 60g (dry) rice, veg

3.30pm: 1 wholemeal bagel, 20g peanut butter

Gym @ 5.30

Post workout: 50g whey, banana

7pm: 120g meat, 200g sweet potatoe, veg

9pm: 150g cottage cheese

Tea, coffee and green tea regularly throughout the day along with 5-6 litres of water


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol no I was going off the line up of blue shirts in the background!!


Ahh, you haven't thanked me for saying id change my favourite colour just for you :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Ahh, you haven't thanked me for saying id change my favourite colour just for you :thumb: :whistling:


That's coz I don't believe a word a man says :nono:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's coz I don't believe a word a man says :nono:


Can you still class me as a boy.... then you can believe me :whistling: ?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Right now I am running around 30g carbs per day
> 
> Meal 1: Whey protein shake (50g protein)
> 
> ...


Fair play, that diet looks terrible. I couldn't stick to that or enjoy that! I would rate ace carbs and just increase cardio and run test and t3


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Breakfast 1000kcal

Lunch 1000kcal

Dinner 1000kcal

Before bed 1000kcal

All four meals typically contain a good serving of protein and accompanied by a whey shake. I just make sure I've had enough protein by the end pf the day, stick to my calories and let the carbs and fats come as they come.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Can you still class me as a boy.... then you can believe me :whistling: ?


Are u flirting with me in a food thread?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u flirting with me in a food thread?


Is this is a problem or do we need to move it to PM? :001_tt2: :innocent:


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Hows that working for you mate? You got a recent pic?


I never ever take pictures if I am honest mate.

I will see if I can get one tonight in the gym.

I feel this diet works for me because Its either all or nothing for me....... If I eat carbs I tend to CRAVE carbs so bad. If I start the day off without carbs, I am fine eating protein and fats all day.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> Fair play, that diet looks terrible. I couldn't stick to that or enjoy that! I would rate ace carbs and just increase cardio and run test and t3


I dont tend to really ENJOY my diet if I am honest. But I do look forward to day 3 or 4 when I can then introduce some nice carbs back into my diet.

My diet is not like this year round of course. It is summer and I have holidays coming up. As soon as september comes I will be back into bulking.

But right now I am at maintenance / deficit calories


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is this is a problem or do we need to move it to PM? :001_tt2: :innocent:


That will be a no


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That will be a no


To it being a problem.... I thought not :thumb:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I never ever take pictures if I am honest mate.
> 
> I will see if I can get one tonight in the gym.
> 
> I feel this diet works for me because Its either all or nothing for me....... If I eat carbs I tend to CRAVE carbs so bad. If I start the day off without carbs, I am fine eating protein and fats all day.


Here Here. Our diets are very similar and I'm an all of nothing klind of guys, I like to stay lean and for me I have to stay on top of things as I can gain weight extremely easy having an office job. If I could get away withe ating more [email protected] then I would but my goal physique involves me needing to be strick.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

7:30am - Steak and 3 eggs, glass of fresh orange

9am - 100g cereal, half pint whole milk

11am - Either 250g rice, 1/2 tin reduced salt beans, 1 chicken breast OR 1 large sweet potato, 1/2 tin reduced salt beans, tin tuna

12:30pm - 2 satsumas, 1 banana, 1 apple

15:30pm - Either 250g rice, 1/2 tin reduced salt beans, 1 chicken breast OR 1 large sweet potato, 1/2 tin reduced salt beans, tin tuna

17:00pm - Protein and oats bar (on way to gym)

18:30pm - Protein shake with oats and dextrose and EVOO

20:30pm - Generally something light... couple of salmon steaks or something like that

22:00pm - If I can stomach it... cottage cheese


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> Here Here. Our diets are very similar and I'm an all of nothing klind of guys, I like to stay lean and for me I have to stay on top of things as I can gain weight extremely easy having an office job. If I could get away withe ating more [email protected] then I would but my goal physique involves me needing to be strick.


I also have an office job mate and I completely understand what you mean. If I eat whatever I want whenever I want during my working hours I look no where near as good as if I am watching what I am eating. Even with AAS or not...... I used to think I could out train a bad diet but since actually being strict its amazing what you can achieve.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Usually something like this:

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral or tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

250g no fat greek youghurt with a banana

Dinner

Either Turkey, steak or chicken with sweet potatoes and veg.

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 25g of oats

Calories - 2400

Protein - 225g

Carbs - 210g

Fat - 80g


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

So far today.. This.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Today has been...

7 am - Protein Shake

10am - 50g Feta, some ham (not processed) and a hard boiled egg.

1pm - Chicken breast & spinach.

3pm - MORE CHEESE and Musclefood pork scratchings.

7pm - Hache Steak, 2x hard boiled eggs, 150g of broccoli and 150g of cauliflower.

8pm - 100g of Fage greek yogurt.

10pm - Protein Shake i imagine, maybe some cheese. ( i like cheese )


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Breakfast: Full English

Lunch: McDonald's or Subway or Mackerel

Dinner: Meat and two veg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm currently experimenting with macros, trying to lean bulk nattie. This week I've had 2950 kcal per day, and 82g fat (25% total calories) per day. Protein I do a little differently in that I choose portion sizes of e.g. chicken to give approx. 2g leucine, but total protein per day then varies depending on carb sources. Typical values are about 180g protein and 350g carbs though. I aim to have blood amino acid levels rise and fall during the day, which is why I have whey only meals mid-morning and mid-afternoon, and avoid foods like milk and cheese before the evening due to casein content. Before anyone gets their knickers in a twist I do not claim this approach is proven to be advantageous, but from my reading of the research it might offer a small benefit, so as I lose nothing by doing so, this is what I do.

I aim for at least 30g of fibre per day (10g per 1000 kcal), and about 3g sodium (note there is evidence of sodium levels being too low being bad as well as too high). I don't specifically track sucrose and fructose but I avoid having large amounts.

I'll post yesterday's and today's diets as examples of a training and non-training day (all weights are uncooked):

*Yesterday (training day)*

07:45____93g oats, 128g banana, 25g whey, 22g peanut butter and 15g almonds

11:00____20g whey (unflavoured concentrate)

13:15____120g can of sardines in tomatoe sauce, 80g cous cous, 131g tomatoe, 7.5 ml EVOO and a 123g apple

16:30____20g whey

17:45____25g oats pre-workout, followed by 20g BCAA intra-workout

20:00____Tesco Finest Chicken, Chorizo and King Prawn Paella (yes, a ready meal, I do this sometimes :tongue: ), and a Double Decker chocolate bar

23:00____250g fat free Greek yoghurt with 40g glucose and a little orange extract

Totals: 2949 kcal, 82g fat, 179g protein, 355g carbs, 30g fibre and 2.331g sodium.

*Today (non-training day)*

07:45____130g oats, 139g banana, 25g whey, 16g peanut butter, 10g almonds and a large cheese Snack a Jack

11:00____20g whey

13:15____3 medium on egs on 3 slices wholemeal bread with 15g olive spread; 1 large salt and vinegar Snack a Jack; 2 crumpets with 20g marmalade

17:15____20g whey

19:30____116g chicken breast, 1/3 jar mushroom Chicken Tonight sauce, 110g basmati rice, 160g frozen mixed vegetables, 7.5 ml EVOO and 117g apple

23:00____25g milk protein with 100 ml milk (plus water)

I'll also have 30 ml of milk in one cup of decaf tea after dinner.

Totals: 2952 kcal, 82g fat, 179g protein, 360g carbs, 39g fibre and 2.625g sodium.

Weekday lunches are usually cous cous with chicken, salmon or sardines, and weekend lunches usually fried eggs on toast both days.

Other evening meals I have regularly are spaghetti bolognaise (turkey or beef mince); beef and pinto bean stew with rice; chicken with pasta, pesto and brocolli or spinach; breaded chicken with chips and baked beans; and sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Cutting at the moment...

Today:

6.30am Trained fasted on a PreWo drink

8am Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk

10am CNP Protein Flapjack

12.30pm 250g Chicken Breast from Muscle Food, 2 rashers of bacon and Pepper stir fry

3.30pm Arla 20g Protein Quark, 90g banana

4.20pm Squash match 40 mins

6pm 250g Chicken Breast, 2 rashers of bacon and pepper stir fry (I don't usually have the same but saves cooking twice today)

8pm 150g Arla Greek Yogurt

Works out about 2100 cals 290g Pro, 140g Carbs, 65g Fat


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

8:00am: Powdered oats & protein shake

10:30am: Chicken, peanut butter & rice cakes

1:30pm: Tuna, cheese & beetroot wholemeal sandwiches

4:30pm: chicken, peanut butter & rice cakes

7:00pm: Bulkpowders informed mass (mass shake) & super greens

7:30 - 9:00pm: Train followed by PWO shake

9:30pm: Steak, basmati rice & veg

12:00am: Quark/cottage cheese & Krill Oil


----------



## MrPink1983 (May 31, 2015)

1kg chicken, 1.5kg veg mixed together in a big tub with a sauce, for snacking, tubs of soft cheese, nuts, fruit, light cheddar


----------



## superstardj01 (Jun 9, 2015)

07:00-7:30 - Protein smoothie - consisting of 100g's strawberries, 300 ml soya milk, 1 scoope of protein powder 1 scoope of refined oats

07:30 - Green Tea

10:00-10:30 - Carrots and Humus

12:00-13:00 - Chicken salad

14:00-14:30 - Banana

17:00-18:00 - Steak spinach and mushroom

21:00 - Green Tea

Water throughout


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Yesterday was

Large bowl of oats with a tablespoon peanut butter plus a shake

Lunch was a chicken sandwich and salad

Tea was chicken stir fry

Throughout the day I had 4 wholemeal wraps with 2 tins of tuna and some Mayo

Shake post workout

Don't know the kcals but over 200g protein so I'm happy enough


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

normal day consists of

7am - 3 eggs with a spoonfull of mayo mashed in a cup

10am - cinnamon n raisin bagel with butter + coffee

1pm - chicken breast with salad, water, coffee and about 2 biscuits lol

3pm - coffee

5.30 - gym then a protien shake

8pm - chicken/pork, mash potatoes and veg

Cals - 2,000

Protein - 140g

Carbs - 130g

Fat - 90g

Thats pretty much a daily food intake


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

50g oats 40g peanut butter 50g whey

6 eggs 1 bagel

175 chicken 150 cooked rice 100 broccoli

Same as above

Same as above

Post workout shake in there somewhere 50g dextrose 50g whey

60g bedtime pro.

Around 300p 300c 60f


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Today's food is

2 crumpets with Nutella

Protein shake, 60g frosties with milk

3ggs scrambled

Half a chicken wrap with salad cream

Cod and prawn Thai stir fry with 50g noodles

Half a chicken wrap with salad cream

200g chicken, 50g pasta 150g broccoli with salad cream

Spag Bol for dinner 200g mince 75g pasta

2 scoops chocolate protein 1 table spoon peanut butter

Roughly 3400cals

p350 c310 f80


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's food will be pretty much same as yesterday

300g steak

500g chicken

Veg

Olives

Tomatoes

4 eggs

Shake and pb

50g lion bar cereal with almond milk

6L water plus 650ml with intra shake (peptopro, wms, bcaa, creatine)


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

7am whey and oats with bannna

10am 4 eggs 2 slices wholemeal bread

1pm chicken sweet potato and veg

4pm tuna rice Veg

7pm similar as lunch or afternoon meal

Post workout/before bed whey and oats

2600 cals

230g protein

300g carbs

60g fats


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

p.cullen said:


> normal day consists of
> 
> 7am - 3 eggs with a spoonfull of mayo mashed in a cup
> 
> ...


I like the look of this diet minus the biscuits lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> I like the look of this diet minus the biscuits lol


lol i try not to include the biscuits but i work in an office so people are constantly bringing them in and they are on the table when im having my coffee so its hard to resist!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

not a bad diet p cullen, i couldnt have just the bagel though, In my mind a meal has to have some form of protein to be a meal lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

p.cullen said:


> lol i try not to include the biscuits but i work in an office so people are constantly bringing them in and they are on the table when im having my coffee so its hard to resist!


Yeah im in an office too and its the same story here.

Doing my PT course in a few weeks time so im guessing gym workers bring in protein bars instead of biscuits maybe lol?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> not a bad diet p cullen, i couldnt have just the bagel though, In my mind a meal has to have some form of protein to be a meal lol


Thats kind of how I think as well lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> not a bad diet p cullen, i couldnt have just the bagel though, In my mind a meal has to have some form of protein to be a meal lol


lol the bagel has 9g of protein in them, not a lot but its still there :whistling:


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Tesco - Quark Fat Free Soft Cheese, 112.5 g	77	4	0	14	11	4

Asda - Frozen Blueberries, 50 g	18	4	0	0	0	4

Tesco - Mango Chunks (Frozen), 50 g	32	7	0	0	0	6

Ar - Tesco - Everyday Value - Frozen Fruit Salad, 50 g	23	5	0	0	50	5

Marks & Spencer - Santini Tomato Salad With A Classic French Dressing (New), 190 g	105	9	7	2	250	8

Marks & Spencer - Cajun Chicken, 1/2 pack	163	1	5	29	194	0

Marks and Spencer (M&s) - Just Add Sliced Bbq Chicken, 125 g	176	4	2	36	865	4

Asda - Frozen Blueberries, 100 g	35	7	0	1	0	7

Marks & Spencer - Juicy Strawberries, 50 g	15	3	0	0	5	3

Tesco - Mango Chunks (Frozen), 50 g	32	7	0	0	0	6

Marks and Spencer - Posh Dog Pickle Relish, 25 g	23	4	0	0	184	3

Tescos Free From - Caramel rice cake, 3 cake	123	27	1	2	0	8

Quest Bar - Double Chocolate Chunk Bar, 0.5 bar (60g)	80	13	3	10	125	1

Quest - Cinnamon Roll Flavor, 0.5 Bar	85	13	3	10	140	1

Marks and Spencer Guilt Free Snacking - Salted Popcorn, 1 Packet (15g)	80	8	5	1	110	0

M&s - Chefs Style Vegetables (Broccoli, Carrot, Baby Corn & Green Beans) 320g Pack, 1 pack	124	14	2	8	0	13

Marks & Spencer - Cajun Chicken, 1/2 pack	163	1	5	29	194	0

Asda - Frozen Blueberries, 125 g	44	9	0	1	0	9

Drink - Almond Milk - Unsweetened, 125 ml	16	0	1	1	63	0

Marks and spencer - Roast potatoes, 1/2 container (300 g)	212	33	6	4	0	0

Tesco - Root Veg Mash, 425 g	139	23	3	3	1	4

Wall's - Magnum Almond Ice Cream, 0.5 ice cream	136	13	9	2	25	12

Tesco - 20 Shortbread Bites, 1 Bite	60	7	3	1	0	3

Weigh****chers - Milk Chocolate Digestive Biscuit, 1 biscuit	52	7	2	1	0	3

Tesco - Lightly Salted Rice Cake, 1 cake	25	5	0	1	0	0

shredding


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Im cutting atm on low carbs

06:00 protein shake 50g impact whey with 10g bcaa + large spoon of peanut butter

08:00 6-8 boiled eggs

10:30 250g chicken breast+250-300g of broccoli

13:00 350 beef with 60g rice

15:00 150g chicken breast with 100-200g broccoli

16:00 training

18:00 50g protein shake with 10g bcaa

18:30 400g beef with 60g rice

21:00 150g chicken breast with some broccoli

Sometimes before sleep about 22:30-23:00 I having some bcaa and some peanut butter or 30g protein shake with 1-2 spoons of pb or sometimes 3-4 eggs coz I usually cook them before sleep

Its about 400g of protein , ~120g-150g carbs and 100-150g fats Its usually 3200-3500 cal and once or twice a week I eat extra 100g carbs if I feel I need it.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

gregstm said:


> Im cutting atm on low carbs
> 
> 06:00 protein shake 50g impact whey with 10g bcaa + large spoon of peanut butter
> 
> ...


That seems an awful lot of food to be cutting on ha


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Thought it might be interesting if we shared what we actually eat over the course of the day, along with macros & any rationale we have.
> 
> My weekday food looks like this :
> 
> ...


8.30am - 170g Fage Full Fat Greek Yoghurt - 1 Scoop of Whey - Piece of Fruit

10.30am - Almonds (25g)

1.30pm - Chicken Pieces (120g) - Sainsbury Be Good Ceasar Salad (Half Pack) - Wholemeal Pitta x2 - Humus x2 tbsp

4.30pm - Almonds (25g)

5.30(Train)

PWO - 2 Scoops Whey - Creatine (5g) - Glutamine (10g)

8.00pm - Chicken Pieces (120g) - Sainsbury Be Good Ceasar Salad (Half Pack) - Wholemeal Pitta x2 - Humus x2 tbsp

11.00pm - 2 Scoops Whey - Glutamine (10g)


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

steve89 said:


> That seems an awful lot of food to be cutting on ha


I lost 6kg in last 4 weeks and Im sure I kept all muscle so its working, I eat so much meat coz Im on low carbs and I hate being hungry...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm on a cut and living in hotels at the moment so cant cook or prep food in the week. I vary the fruit when I get bored each week.

Breakfast: Bacon Scrambled Egg on toast

Mid Morn: Popcorn and banana

Lunch: Salad and turkey wrap, apple, banana, 250g Greek Yogurt

Afternoon: apple and popcorn

Dinner: Salad and Turkey Wrap, banana 250g Greek yogurt

Post workout: sushi and an apple.

Bed.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I'm on a cut and living in hotels at the moment so cant cook or prep food in the week. I vary the fruit when I get bored each week.
> 
> Breakfast: Bacon Scrambled Egg on toast
> 
> ...


Love popcorn, which one do you have mate?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gregstm said:


> Im cutting atm on low carbs
> 
> 06:00 protein shake 50g impact whey with 10g bcaa + large spoon of peanut butter
> 
> ...


that's hell of a lot ... phil heath don't even eat that much, are you big ramy?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Love popcorn, which one do you have mate?


Metcalfe's skinny popcorn (the multipack with cheese, salted and sweet and salted)

I love it all though mate tbf, prefer the savory ones.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

steve89 said:


> That seems an awful lot of food to be cutting on ha


Could never loose weight on that I'd look like Vanessa feltz' gay brother.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Big ape said:


> that's hell of a lot ... phil heath don't even eat that much, are you big ramy?


I know 300g protein should be enough, I usually have 300-350g on bulk but this time Im on cut and I dont like being hungry, I cant have more carbs so I prefer eat some more meat and excess of protein doesnt turn into fat...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gregstm said:


> I know 300g protein should be enough, I usually have 300-350g on bulk but this time Im on cut and I dont like being hungry, I cant have more carbs so I prefer eat some more meat and excess of protein doesnt turn into fat...


yeah im assuming your around 250lbs with bodyfat around 8-10%?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Big ape said:


> yeah im assuming your around 250lbs with bodyfat around 8-10%?


I was about 250lbs now Im 230+lbs 9-10% bf


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gregstm said:


> I was about 250lbs now Im 230+lbs 9-10% bf


wicked u should get some pics up mate


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

I look skinny coz Im 6'5 and Im flat atm without carbs nothing to show yet, anyway I dont want to be very big coz Im not interested in competition I just want to get lean as much as I can and then keep low bf all the time


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

gregstm said:


> I look skinny coz Im 6'5 and Im flat atm without carbs nothing to show yet, anyway I dont want to be very big coz Im not interested in competition I just want to get lean as much as I can and then keep low bf all the time


Strong reply .... I'll upload a video of me eating my own **** if you're 250+lbs and sub 12% bf!!!!


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> Strong reply .... I'll upload a video of me eating my own **** if you're 250+lbs and sub 12% bf!!!!


You will upload a video u eating ur own **** ya? So it means u did it already and have one.. Anyway Im 230lbs and now its 9-10% I used to be 250lbs and 14%


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

gregstm said:


> You will upload a video u eating ur own **** ya? So it means u did it already and have one.. Anyway Im 230lbs and now its 9-10% I used to be 250lbs and 14%


If I see a picture of you now at 9-10% bf I will .....

The amount of people who think they're at that sort of bf and are actually in high teens is unreal. If you prove me wrong I'll do it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I really want him to be now lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gregstm said:


> You will upload a video u eating ur own **** ya? So it means u did it already and have one.. Anyway Im 230lbs and now its 9-10% I used to be 250lbs and 14%


Quite impressive if you are mate

Pics would be good as flat or not that would be better than the majority on here


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I really want him to be now lol


Me too, we had a thread like this ages ago and OP came though eventually with the pics

Was a funny day in UKM history when the haters got owned :lol:


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> If I see a picture of you now at 9-10% bf I will .....
> 
> The amount of people who think they're at that sort of bf and are actually in high teens is unreal. If you prove me wrong I'll do it


I dont need to prove anything and I dont have much time atm but I will upload pics when I finish and reach 7-8%, still 6 weeks to finish cycle... Now you write whatever u want I dont give a **** bye


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gregstm said:


> I dont need to prove anything and I dont have much time atm but I will upload pics when I finish and reach 7-8%, still 6 weeks to finish cycle... Now you write whatever u want I dont give a **** bye


Ah mate you let us down, I believed you


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm I never do any photos but I did few selfies but it would be after 36h without any food coz I was on coke and some other staff monday tuesday and Im rly flat... Im busy now Im going airport soon I need to put pics on my computer and then maybe I upload later


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gregstm said:


> I know 300g protein should be enough, I usually have 300-350g on bulk but this time Im on cut and I dont like being hungry, I cant have more carbs so I prefer eat some more meat and excess of protein doesnt turn into fat...


It's not impossible for excess protein to turn into fat, and extra protein calories can also be used for energy and therefore limit fat loss. Sounds like what you're doing is working fine, but don't assume adding extra protein can't have any negative effects.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

After reading some of these ive now realised I eat WAAAAAAYYYY too much I think I eat as much as some of you guys if not more before 12 noon LOL no wonder im a tub of lard ( well @ 20% you skinny Azz guys would say I am ) Time to cut seriously hard I think heck my breakfast is like some of your dinners and then I eat no longer than 2 hours after lol.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> After reading some of these ive now realised I eat WAAAAAAYYYY too much I think I eat as much as some of you guys if not more before 12 noon LOL no wonder im a tub of lard ( well @ 20% you skinny Azz guys would say I am ) Time to cut seriously hard I think heck my breakfast is like some of your dinners and then I eat no longer than 2 hours after lol.


At least you're not in denial mate! Most believe they eat like a saint and wonder why they don't lose weight!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> At least you're not in denial mate! Most believe they eat like a saint and wonder why they don't lose weight!


What can I say im a food whore lol but luckily I rarely eat rubbish but I do binge bad when I fancy it haha.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GeordieOak70 said:


> What can I say im a food whore lol but luckily I rarely eat rubbish but I do binge bad when I fancy it haha.


Bang up a days diet so I can see how much you eat :lol:

I've started to cut and get jealous seeing all this food, but I'm fortunate that I can get away with a few treats regular so it helps to stave of cravings


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Bang up a days diet so I can see how much you eat :lol:
> 
> I've started to cut and get jealous seeing all this food, but I'm fortunate that I can get away with a few treats regular so it helps to stave of cravings


I don't have a set diet I eat as I see fit day to day but I can give you what ive eaten up till now today.

7:15 am 1x Arnold Iron Whey protein shake with 1 scoop oats

7:40 4x granary bread toast with rhubarb and ginger marmalade + strong coffee and all suppliments ( tablets )

9:15 am 2x banana glass of water

9:30 gym

usualy 11:20ish by time I get back 1x whey protein 100grams sliced top side beef

12:30 - 1pm I had 150gram salmon with pasta and vegetables ( no idea on weight for pasta n vege )

3pm 150grams sliced beef mixed vegetables pint of milk

now hungry wondering what to eat next lol

Edit forgot to mention im trying to eat less so this isn't typical to my bulk which would be lots more.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I don't have a set diet I eat as I see fit day to day but I can give you what ive eaten up till now today.
> 
> 7:15 am 1x Arnold Iron Whey protein shake with 1 scoop oats
> 
> ...


Not as bad as I thought :thumbup1:

I tend to eat a varied diet and eat on instinct too


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Not as bad as I thought :thumbup1:
> 
> I tend to eat a varied diet and eat on instinct too


Yeah its quite timid for me lol but im desperate to drop some bf and its only 4:44 so another 3 meals + snacks to come lol.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm currently on prep but my offseason is:

1 cup egg whites

4 whole eggs

3/4 cup of rice

Coleslaw

250g chicken breast

1 cup rice

Coleslaw

2 scoops protein

100g oats

1tbsp evoo

1 banana

Sleep

300g lean beef

100g wholemeal pasta

Sauce

Cheese

300g white fish

3/4 cup of rice

1 cup pineapple

Train

2 cups egg whites

1 cup oats

1 banana

250g chicken breast

500g sweet potato

2 scoops protein

500ml icecream

Sleep

2 scoops protein

100g oats

1 tbsp evoo

1 banana

Sleep

And I also supplement with digestive enzymes, fish oil, evening primrose oil, glucosamine, multivitamins, greens powder, probiotic & apple cider vinegar.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I'm currently on prep but my offseason is:
> 
> 1 cup egg whites
> 
> ...


Now that's my kind of bulk diet mmmmm im drooling lol I hate cutting hahaha.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Tesco - Quark Fat Free Soft Cheese, 125 g 85 5 0 16 13 5

Marks & Spencer - Juicy Strawberries, 87.5 g 26 5 0 1 9 5

Tesco Eat Fresh - Raspberries, 25 g 8 1 0 0 0 1

Asda - Frozen Blueberries, 50 g 18 4 0 0 0 4

Questbar - Mixed Berry Bliss, 1 bar (60 g) 200 22 8 20 310 2

Musclefood - Ham and Mushroom Pizza, 175 g 321 14 14 33 0 1

Tesco - Cucumber, 150 g 22 3 0 1 2 3

asda - sprouts, 100 g 43 4 1 3 0 0

Asda - Extra Special Tenderstem Broccoli, 150 g 29 2 1 3 0 1

Generic - Russet Potato With Skin, Raw (Per Gram), 250 g 198 45 0 5 13 2

Marks & Spencer - Cajun Chicken, 1/2 pack 163 1 5 29 194 0

Calorie Count - Carrots - Raw, by Grams, 45 grams 18 4 0 0 31 2

Yogland - Yogland peanut, 100 g 90 18 0 12 0 0

Kellogg's - Multigrain porridge blueberry and cranberry, 1 sachet 103 19 1 2 0 4

Drink - Almond Milk - Unsweetened, 250 ml 32 0 3 1 125 0

Marks & Spencer - Juicy Strawberries, 75 g 23 5 0 1 8 5

Asda - Frozen Blueberries, 50 g 18 4 0 0 0 4

Yogiland - Hazelnut froyo, 100 g 77 8 0 11 0 0

Weight watchers - Reduce fat great mature cheese, 10 grams 22 0 1 3 58 0

Quest Bar - Protein Bar - Cookie Dough, 1.25 bar 238 26 10 26 350 1

Tescos Free From - Caramel rice cake, 2 cake 82 18 1 1 0 6

Monster - Energy Absolutely Zero Uk, 500 ml 15 4 0 0 400 0

Generic - Oreo Original Buiscuit, 44 g 212 31 8 2 560 16

Add Food Quick Tools 2,040 241 54 172 2,071 60

I've been trying to get away from eating 600-800g of meat a day and gear more towards alternative protein supplements.

Protein Pizzas, Quark, Quest bars and protein ice cream have been my favourite by far.

I am cutting hence the poverty macros. well, i guess hitting 200+ carbs can't really be described as poverty.


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Breakfast - 50g oats or Gregg's bacon sandwich , pint of milk

1st break - 100-125g chicken breast ,2 slices brown bread, pint milk, Mars bar /crisps

2nd break - same

Tea - spaghetti bolognese 200g-250g mince 100-200 pasta, 450g low fat yoghurt , pint of milk

+ up to 4 500ml energy drinks depending how tired I am

couple bananas aswell


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Oats and a banana or 6 eggs scrambled on toast

3 burgers, veg, steam rice

300g chicken, tin of potatoe, veg

Everyday


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Meal 1

1 Scoop cream of rice or 50g oats or 2 slices of toast

4 egg whites 2 whole eggs or two scoops whey

Meal 2

BBW protein bar

Meal 3

200g extra lean mince

125g basmati rice

80g broccoli

Meal 4

1 Scoop whey

30/40g almonds/cashews

Meal 5

150g chicken

2 mini wraps

Meal 6

150g fat free greek yoghurt

1 Scoop whey

About 2k calories, cutting.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

6:15- ibcaa, glutamine, caffeine, fasted cardio

7:00 3 whole eggs 3 egg whites, 30g whey, 50g oats, green tea

8:00 30g whey, 50g oats

10:30 tin of tuna/pot of cottage cheese 100g salad, peanut butter, greeen tea

1:30 350g chicken, 100g veg, peanut butter, green tea

4:30 tin of tune, pot of cottage cheese, 100g salad, peanut butter green tea

Post workout, 30g whey, 50g waxy maize

8:00 200g fish, 100g veg, peanut butter, green tea

10:00 before bed, zma, vits,


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Currently (as I need to change)

6am - bcaa, caffeine, vit

7am - gym

10am protein porridge

12noon Be Animal Protein Meal + fruit

3pm tin tuna & handful nuts

6pm varies but usually chicken & veg / lean mince etc

9pm fat free yoghurt & whey or nuts depending how macros look for day

9pm vits & fish oils


----------



## Aaronc920 (Jun 2, 2015)

saxondale said:


> Toast
> 
> No lunch
> 
> ...


and I bet ur massive


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

125g oats with 250ml semi skimmed milk and 35g scoop of whey

4 eggs on nimble bread tiast

225g wholemeal rice with 200g chicken breast

1 medium baked potatoe 30g half fat nume mature cheese cup of green beans cup of carrots cup of brocoli

225g 5 grain rice and quinoa, 175g Turkey breast mince in chilli saice

2 protein shakes after gym and before bed

1 weight gainer shake at 420 kcal

8 extra hard boiled eggs 4 at a time


----------



## Alien8ed (Nov 14, 2015)

Getting in shape, today's dinner.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Alien8ed said:


> Getting in shape, today's dinner.
> 
> View attachment 118189


i went extra large tonight on the carvery.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

8:30 5 egg 3 toast

12:00 500g natural yoghurt with 2 scoop whey

3:00 275g chicken breast 200g mash

6:00 pre workout cereal/banana/shake

8:30 275g chicken breast, microwave rice, spinach

11:00 protein pancakes

that's a rough day but always very similar

4500 cal 280p 500c 150f


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Kane T said:


> 8:30 5 egg 3 toast
> 
> 12:00 500g natural yoghurt with 2 scoop whey
> 
> ...


That looks more like 3000cals than 4500


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> That looks more like 3000cals than 4500


I didn't add snacks, I do hit those macros everyday. Just a rough guide on the type of meals I eat.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

0730 - Scoop of MP whey, scoop of powdered oats, spoonful of PB, 1 banana, 400ml skimmed milk

1000 - 3/4 chicken strips (Standard supermarket breaded ones oven baked for ease)

1300 - Spag bol/chilli/chicken rice/pulled pork rice etc

1800 - Protein shake with full fat milk 400ml

2000 - Evening meal generally consisting of lots of meat, veg and carbs

Thats my basic - In all honesty I know it isnt great and I usually add extra to that with various cheats during the day when i get hungry.


----------



## Lisbon67 (Sep 4, 2012)

6am 100g oats 40g whey 200ml semi skimmed milk

10am tuna 70g cooked wholemeal pasta 41g sweetcorn 20ml mayo

12.30 115g cooked chicken 70g cooked wholemeal pasta 100g broccoli and apple

pre workout bannana

post workout 40g whey

6.30 steak/chicken/turkey sweet potato veg

8.30 225g greek yogurt and skinny syrup


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

This its today's.

Generally protein will be a bit higher but it is only lower today because I had a pizza over carbs/meat for lunch.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

.


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

6am - Glutamine & Creatine shake

6.30am - Workout and drink BCAAS

8am - Protein shake (2 scoops) creatine and glutamine

8.15am - 50g porridge oats, blueberries, flaxseeds, spoonful of peanut butter

10.15 - 2 x steak burgers or chicken fillet & broccoli & BCAA drink & rice cake and peanut butter.

12.30 - Chicken fillet or lean mince & broccoli and brown rice

3pm - Tuna and avocado

6pm - Chicken and mixed veg

8pm - 3 boiled eggs

9.30pm - Casein Shake - 2 scoops

Currently weight 80kg and I don't count macros. My aim is to slowly build up to around 85kg, lean muscle.


----------



## John L (Apr 11, 2016)

Just like to add that this is agood thread for total beginners like me to sift through and learn what's good to eat rather than sifting through millions of pages and contradictions from diet gurus on the internet.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

John L said:


> Just like to add that this is agood thread for total beginners like me to sift through and learn what's good to eat rather than sifting through millions of pages and contradictions from diet gurus on the internet.


 It might be beneficial if people added what their goal was, and natty status perhaps. Not everyone can eat 4500 kcals and it be beneficial to them, but its good to see what people are eating, especially those in decent knick.

I'm currently cutting, have a very sedentary desk job and am natty, average day at the moment is something like:

7am train fasted. Usually crossfit. take a banana with me depending on the workout / hunger

9am 30-40g whey

11am greek yoghurt and peanut butter

1pm spinach / salad, boiled eggs, meat (chicken, turkey or mince)

3pm try not to snack but if i have to it might be 100g of fage "greek" yoghurt or some nuts

6pm meat , veg and carb. Will usually be sweet potato / rice / pasta.

8/9pm some more yoghurt plus whey

Current goals are around 2000-2100 kcals, 180g pro / <100g carbs / rest fat

Days where I do more exercise, or have football, I up carbs. Days where I do less or rest days I might remove direct carb sources altogether


----------



## John L (Apr 11, 2016)

My typical day fwiw is..

depending on what shift I'm on it varies but on a day off or not a 6am start..

8am Weetabix (3) semi skimmed milk, mixed fruit smoothie (homemade)

11am protein shake (after training)

12pm scrambled egg/ beans on toast (olive spread for butter 2 toast)

1500 protein shake

1700 varies but usually home made chilli, steak, chicken breast with brown rice and salad fwta cheese and coleslaw

1900 cheese and crackers or peanut butter on dry toast.

I'm probably eating too much bread but it's trial and error for me atm I have only been training a very short while I need to lose belly fat and fat round my chin but also want to bulk up chest shoulders and arms.

because it's only early days and I'm taking my first steps on the road so to speak I've come to realise that for now I don't need to be obsessed with following things I read to the letter. I've gone from eating takeaways, chips virtually every day and drinking 3-4 bottles of full fat coke and 6 cans of lager EVERY DAY/night to completely stopping it all. I work in sn office so don't get any exercise in work so from zero exercise to 5 days a week exercise.

I'm just going to plod along for 6 months doing that, see where I am then I'll focus on taking things super serious. One thing I've leant in a short time is there are no quick fixes it's a slow process and one you have to work extremely hard at to get anything out of it.


----------

